# My eye boogers are better!!!!



## bunnyman666 (May 8, 2015)

Trix here-

Yay!!! I wasn't in pain, but my eye was mucky, and the eye gunk was matting my furs. I ended up with a horn out of my head and Dumpy called me his bunny unicorn. I know I am magical, but that silly horn was not fabulous like me. 

Love,

Trix


----------



## fluffybuns (May 16, 2015)

Magic horn huh? I dunno abowt dat, seems hoominy. I hope yer head gatz fabulous again soon.
I got dis spot on my bottum lip from chewing on a black vine that shocked me and made my lip all swollen and bloody for daze. Mommy saz itz cuz I'm so lucky but Dad sayz it's cuz I have a fat head. I think it's cuz thoz strange vinez are just flat out hostile and don't like bein chewed.
Life is full of weird dings and hoomins, bless dem, aren't the smartest of animalzz.
Xoxo, Melv


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 16, 2015)

Melv-

I never had such fasinations with them vines. Dumpy would always go "Oi!!!!" when I'd get near them. Mummers laughed when I'd just stand still and be startled, so I stoppeded.

Be careful around them vines, they ain't tasty.

Love,

Trix


----------

